# Looking for people North of Toronto to Jam (Rock n' Roll, Rockabilly etc)



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Heya. I am looking for people North of Toronto who want to jam. I have a friend who plays electric and atnd-up bass. We like to play some classic rock (70's Stones style), a little Rockabilly, and a little Surf, and a little early Rock n' Roll. One of us lives in Orangeville, on in Brampton.

We spent the last 8 years together in another band that recently quit playing. We are basically looking for some fun jamming right now, and possibly some gigs in the Brampton area if things go well. We'd play some of our library of originals, and some covers.


----------

